# We picked our new puppy!



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

We got to see the litter of 8 last week! It was a tough decision - they are all so adorable! We decided on Riley - we'll be getting him at the end of May... I think he may be an Irish Pied, but we're not sure he's got 50% black! He's a cutie though! We're very excited!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

He's adorable and looks so comfy lying there on his back!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a cutie. very sweet face. slap me on the wrist, I can't want a third... but boy these puppy pictures get you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Riley is very cute........I love his symetrical facial markings!Bet you are excited!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun it will be to watch him grow...we look forward to pictures and congrats on your new little one!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on little Riley, he sure is a cutie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's adorable! Wow - 8 in one litter? Poor mommy.  When do you get to pick up your baby? He's just too sweet.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh how cute!!!COngratulations!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Riley is adorable! These puppy pictures are killing me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Your Riley is adorable! He is so symetrical..even in the way he is snuggled up!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old is he now? He is definitely cute. 

I see one little black toe peeking out on that back foot. LOL I love watching the dark spots appear.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Riley at 32 days old*

He's 32 days old and we'll be bringing him home at the end of May. Here's some new pics (the breeder just sent me):


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How adorable, I will have to say, I love the name..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a cutie, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - he's quite a bit older than my boys and I thought they were the same age. (Mine aren't even three weeks old yet.)

He sure is cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the new pics, what a sweetie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

he is really a sweet little guy!Thanks for sharing your new photos!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Me Too !!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

He's really cute!


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

We saw Riley again on Friday - he's just about 6 weeks old and such a happy little guy. He was bouncing around checking us all out, his tail going a mile a minute! We brought his collar and you can see him trying to scratch his neck in two pics - not quite used to it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is adorable - I bet you cant wait!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, he's so adorable!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, he is such a cutie!! I love his markings and he looks so happy-go-lucky  Congratulations - this is such an exciting time for you


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cute little puppy, love the bicolors, love all the different colors of the Havanese.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

he is going to be alot of fun!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He's a doll! I am excited for you.....


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, good looking! He looks similar to our puppy we're picking up this weekend, which you can see photos in thread:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=686
I thought our's was similar to Irish Pied, but not quite, and as a couple breeders explained to me, Irish Pied is a specifically defined pattern and not quite our's. So I guess our's is "Black w/ white markings". I prefer unique markings anyway.


----------

